# Rate one of my best mates.



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

6'2, average frame and 16-17% bodyfat. NTMaxxed. 

Give ratings based on PSL scale


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Dec 30, 2018)

I cant tell if he's Indian, Hispanic, or black


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 30, 2018)

PSL 4. Let him shave off his "beard" and he will be PSL 5.


----------



## Heirio (Dec 30, 2018)

Not too good at rating but I'd say ~4.5 without height, 5 with.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 30, 2018)

he'd benefit a loooot from leanfacemaxxing

with lower bf combined with his height he is easily currychadlite


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> PSL 4. Let him shave off his "beard" and he will be PSL 5.



He says hes an 8/10 no less


fatcelnolonger said:


> I cant tell if he's Indian, Hispanic, or black


 
hes curry


----------



## FuckMyLife (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> He says hes an 8/10 no less


 Every normie thinks they are 8. I'll give him 5.5/10.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 30, 2018)

skin complexion and beard ruins him


----------



## spark (Dec 30, 2018)

7/10 IRL, can easily slay ethnic low class women due to his dimorphism.


----------



## VST (Dec 30, 2018)

Curry pretending to be black. 4.5/10


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 30, 2018)

he looks exactly like someone who'd be your best mate tbh


Heirio said:


> Not too good at rating but I'd say ~4.5 without height, 5 with.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

Facially he looks below average for sure. But he has good height. I’d say PSL 4-5 max (Not taking NT into account)


----------



## Absi (Dec 30, 2018)

4 psl.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 30, 2018)

5 psl considering his height. Needs to lose bodyfat and lose the mustache.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

He’s very ugly to be honest


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> he looks exactly like someone who'd be your best mate tbh


 
y is this ??


----------



## Nibba (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> y is this ??


Because of skin color and style preferences


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> he looks exactly like someone who'd be your best mate tbh


Lmao this was funny even though I don’t agree with it. But made me laugh lmao


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> He says hes an 8/10 no less
> 
> 
> hes curry


He's deluded, no less.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Lmao this was funny even though I don’t agree with it. But made me laugh lmao


What would you think my best mate would look like ???


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> What would you think my best mate would look like ???


Lmao the cry emoji 

I don’t know man. You sound like a cool guy so he’d look cool too.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> What would you think my best mate would look like ???



You both look would rly cute together #nohomo. I wish i had a best friend that is the same ethnicity as me..


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

theropeking said:


> You both look would rly cute together #nohomo. I wish i had a best friend that is the same ethnicity as me..


What ethnicity are you?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

theropeking said:


> You both look would rly cute together #nohomo. I wish i had a best friend that is the same ethnicity as me..



Its really good, we both always smoke weed together, move to the school hoe together, go to parties together, jump out cars and beat up the OPPS together ect ect

The video is us going to beat up the OPPS

And hes a bit uglier than me so he can be my wingman and not steal the girl by accedent. Hes also funny and thugmaxxed.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> What ethnicity are you?


Turkish


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Its really good, we both always smoke weed together, move to the school hoe together, go to parties together, jump out cars and beat up the OPPS together ect ect
> 
> The video is us going to beat up the OPPS
> 
> And hes a bit uglier than me so he can be my wingman and not steal the girl by accedent. Hes also funny and thugmaxxed.


Video not opening


----------



## theropeking (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Its really good, we both always smoke weed together, move to the school hoe together, go to parties together, jump out cars and beat up the OPPS together ect ect
> 
> The video is us going to beat up the OPPS
> 
> And hes a bit uglier than me so he can be my wingman and not steal the girl by accedent. Hes also funny and thugmaxxed.



Dude you both would be a good duo in doing criminal activities. Srsly, you both look kind of dangerous. Gangmaxxing could be legit for you ngl, I wouldnt want to get in a 1vs1 with you


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Turkish


I guessed by the avi


----------



## theropeking (Dec 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Video not opening



He's walkin with his friend at night, one of them has a baseball bat


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

theropeking said:


> They are walking on the streets at night. One of them has a baseball bat lul


Thugmaxxed


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

theropeking said:


> He's walkin with his friend at night, one of them has a baseball bat


Why did you remove the lul.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 30, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Dude you both would be a good duo in doing criminal activities. Srsly, you both look kind of dangerous. Gangmaxxing could be legit for you ngl, I wouldnt want to get in a 1vs1 with you


Intel.Imperitive looks harmless as fuck with his bug eyes tbh. 

By the way, what is an OPPS?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

theropeking said:


> He's walkin with his friend at night, one of them has a baseball bat



Thats me with the baseball bat. 

Try this link:


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Thats me with the baseball bat.
> 
> Try this link:


Not working for me. Maybe issue on my end.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Intel.Imperitive looks harmless as fuck with his bug eyes tbh.
> 
> By the way, what is an OPPS?



Its an enemy. BTW if you think anyone has looked at me before and said "Oh no, he has bug eyes hes harmess", ur crazy. 

I get stopped by police, and stared at by local thugs everytime I go to the train station because I always look angry appearently. I blame hallow cheeks. 

Hunter eyes is a meme in terms of intimidation tbh, just like wrists and skull size. Seen plenty off odd skull shape thugs.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Its an enemy. BTW if you think anyone has looked at me before and said "Oh no, he has bug eyes hes harmess", ur crazy.
> 
> *I get stopped by police,* and stared at by local thugs everytime I go to the train station because I always look angry appearently. I blame hallow cheeks.
> 
> Hunter eyes is a meme in terms of intimidation tbh, just like wrists and skull size. Seen plenty off odd skull shape thugs.


That's because of your skin color lol


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> That's because of your skin color lol



UK police one of the best in the world, not like American. Zero racism. Besides, I'm lightskin-curry, not Nigerian Black.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> UK police one of the best in the world, not like American. Zero racism. Besides, I'm lightskin-curry, not Nigerian Black.


no lol, you're seen as black trust me. Your height+skin color is 100% the reason. Every police force is racist.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> no lol, you're seen as black trust me. Your height+skin color is 100% the reason. Every police force is racist.



You never been to the UK then, trust me. Hell, the Police here are even nice than Canadian police officers...

I'd let a UK police officer arrest me, I'd fight a flee an American or Canadian one.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Its an enemy. BTW if you think anyone has looked at me before and said "Oh no, he has bug eyes hes harmess", ur crazy.
> 
> I get stopped by police, and stared at by local thugs everytime I go to the train station because I always look angry appearently. I blame hallow cheeks.
> 
> Hunter eyes is a meme in terms of intimidation tbh, just like wrists and skull size. Seen plenty off odd skull shape thugs.


Is it a gang or what? It's the abbreviation of what? 
Hollow cheeks would look intimidating if you had a broad jaw which you don't. Looking criminal doesn't equal looking intimidating.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Is it a gang or what? It's the abbreviation of what?
> Hollow cheeks would look intimidating if you had a broad jaw which you don't. Looking criminal doesn't equal looking intimidating.



Idk, just had a lot of girls tell me they were afraid of speaking to me at first. They usually say hallow cheeks or wide shoulders. 

Looking intimidating is a failo tbh, if foids r intimidated by you they wont approach you. 

(These were Sub 6 foids)


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Idk, just had a lot of girls tell me they were afraid of speaking to me at first. They usually say hallow cheeks or wide shoulders.
> 
> Looking intimidating is a failo tbh, if foids r intimidated by you they wont approach you.
> 
> (These were Sub 6 foids)


Looking intimidating isn't really a failo when it comes to attraction. There's this graph that shows the more dominant a guy looks, the higher the sexual attraction he has to women and the less he gets friendzoned. Non-intimidating men get friendzoned a lot. 
For every day life such as going grocery shopping, talking to teachers etc. looking intimidating might be bad though.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Is it a gang or what? It's the abbreviation of what?
> Hollow cheeks would look intimidating if you had a broad jaw which you don't. Looking criminal doesn't equal looking intimidating.



Yh its a gang I suppose. We had tensions becausee;

My friends Ex and herself happened to be in a resturant when we went there. So I started putting my arms around my friends EX (The same friend posted here) and flirting with her. Her boyfriend called and I chatted a lot of shit to him.

The next day while studying I got a phone call off a private number, and an unfamiliar voice said they were gonna stab me in the chest when they found me.

So I told my guys at school, and my friend got the drop on them. He said on the 21st of december there was a party they were gna be at.

So we got 15 guys into 4 cars, wore face masks, brought baseball bats, wore knuckle dusters underneath our gloves, jumped out the cars, ran into the party, smashed every single adult male there, ran back into the cars and sped off. 4 of the guys had to go to the emergency room JFL.

It was a good night, went to our own party, got totally wasted. It was hectic, cause I left work, went straight to meet my bros, beat up the other gang, went to a party, got bent over the bath tub with my trousers around my ankles throwing up level wasted, slept over, went straight back to work the next day, then finally went home


Curious0 said:


> Looking intimidating isn't really a failo when it comes to attraction. There's this graph that shows the more dominant a guy looks, the higher the sexual attraction he has to women and the less he gets friendzoned. Non-intimidating men get friendzoned a lot.
> For every day life such as going grocery shopping, talking to teachers etc. looking intimidating might be bad though.



Yh, the security gaurds always follow me around the shop. Depends on what I'm wearing tbh


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 30, 2018)

Average, at best.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Average, at best.



Nah he says 8/10 IRL or 6.5 PSL. All u guys are ugly appearently. Hes actually offended, wont open my texts rn


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Nah he says 8/10 IRL or 6.5 PSL. All u guys are ugly appearently. Hes actually offended, wont open my texts rn


It's time you blackpill him.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Nah he says 8/10 IRL or 6.5 PSL. All u guys are ugly appearently. Hes actually offended, wont open my texts rn



That such a bad cope


----------



## Future Arablite (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Nah he says 8/10 IRL or 6.5 PSL. All u guys are ugly appearently. Hes actually offended, wont open my texts rn



Does he get hot girls ?


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Nah he says 8/10 IRL or 6.5 PSL. All u guys are ugly appearently. Hes actually offended, wont open my texts rn


 Did he ask you to post here?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

Future Arablite said:


> Does he get hot girls ?



His ex was 7/10 but then she dumped him for someone uglier than him after a month...

Trust me, her new BF is uglier than him.


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Dec 30, 2018)

Typical ugly Dravidian phenotype. 3/10 face but 4/10 considering height/bf.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Did he ask you to post here?



I asked him if I could


BoneMAXXING said:


> Typical ugly Dravidian phenotype. 3/10 face but 4/10 considering height/bf.



He mogs you slightly tbh


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I asked him if I could


Why would you do it man?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Why would you do it man?



Because he said he was peng, So I was like let me ask my expert friends what they think.


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I asked him if I could
> 
> 
> He mogs you slightly tbh


That guy isn't me though. I've yet to post my pic here (probably will in a week once my hair grows). Prepare to get giga-mogged.


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Because he said he was peng


What a delusional subhuman. Tell him about this site lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

BoneMAXXING said:


> That guy isn't me though. I've yet to post my pic here (probably will in a week once my hair grows). Prepare to get giga-mogged.
> 
> What a delusional subhuman. Tell him about this site lmao.



we have already seen you, on the left. Dont lie.

Post rn, ur hair isnt gna grow much in a week. And if you said your 6'3 friend mogs you, you arent gonna be giga-mogging anyone here including me ??


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> we have already seen you, on the left. Dont lie.
> 
> Post rn, ur hair isnt gna grow much in a week. And if you said your 6'3 friend mogs you, you arent gonna be giga-mogging anyone here including me ??


I said he height-mogs me, not face-wise. Also that's an old photo, my hair is still VERY short. It seems your reading comprehension is piss poor because you've failed to comprehend what I've written here around 3-4 times.

Low-caste = low-IQ lmao.


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 30, 2018)

He looks like slightly progressives African

3.2/10 tbh


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

BoneMAXXING said:


> I said he height-mogs me, not face-wise. Also that's an old photo, my hair is still VERY short. It seems your reading comprehension is piss poor because you've failed to comprehend what I've written here around 3-4 times.
> 
> Low-caste = low-IQ lmao.



Looooool ur a true shitskin curry. Maybe I have light-curryskin, but Im NTMaxxed, Westernmaxxed, thugmaxxed the lot of it.

You're a little HUMMMNANAN-HAAALALAL Red-dot forhead bindi skitskin curry with all this caste bullshit ? 

BTW, I'm half white, half Punjab, and they werent low-caste at all. Not that I speak to them much anyways.


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Looooool ur a true shitskin curry. Maybe I have light-curryskin, but Im NTMaxxed, Westernmaxxed, thugmaxxed the lot of it.
> 
> You're a little HUMMMNANAN-HAAALALAL Red-dot forhead bindi skitskin curry with all this caste bullshit ?
> 
> BTW, I'm half white, half Punjab, and they werent low-caste at all. Not that I speak to them much anyways.


If you're half white half Punjabi, how can you have darker skin than me, a full Punjabi?
Stop bullshitting please. You don't look Punjabi at all, but like a Bihari/UP Gangadeshi.

Also I'm not a fucking Hindu. I fucking hate Hindus.

"thugmaxxed"
You have the body of a twink and wouldn't last a second in my ends. You'd get shanked in no time you pussy.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Looooool ur a true shitskin curry. Maybe I have light-curryskin, but Im NTMaxxed, Westernmaxxed, thugmaxxed the lot of it.
> 
> You're a little HUMMMNANAN-HAAALALAL Red-dot forhead bindi skitskin curry with all this caste bullshit ?
> 
> BTW, I'm half white, half Punjab, and they werent low-caste at all. Not that I speak to them much anyways.


shitskins calling each other shitskins


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Dec 30, 2018)

Big-nose Untermensch /10


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

BoneMAXXING said:


> If you're half white half Punjabi, how can you have darker skin than me, a full Punjabi?
> Stop bullshitting please. You don't look Punjabi at all, but like a Bihari/UP Gangadeshi.
> 
> Also I'm not a fucking Hindu. I fucking hate Hindus.
> ...



Uhhh unlike you, I dont basement dwell. I go outside on 2-4 week expeditions in the countryside and get sunburnt...


dotacel said:


> shitskins calling each other shitskins



Nah its not that, being curry is one thing. Being stereotypical curry is another.


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Dec 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Uhhh unlike you, I dont basement dwell. I go outside on 2-4 week expeditions in the countryside and get sunburnt...


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 30, 2018)

BoneMAXXING said:


>



But sure... Just post your pics already if you mog us all... Ur the only one coping.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 30, 2018)

BoneMAXXING said:


> If you're half white half Punjabi, how can you have darker skin than me, a full Punjabi?
> Stop bullshitting please. You don't look Punjabi at all, but like a Bihari/UP Gangadeshi.
> 
> Also I'm not a fucking Hindu. I fucking hate Hindus.
> ...


I can assure you his frame is top tier. Stop letting your personal feelings/racism get in the way of rating people. And it doesn't matter because this dude has fairly high slay count. I assume you're an incel.


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Dec 31, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> I can assure you his frame is top tier. Stop letting your personal feelings/racism get in the way of rating people. And it doesn't matter because this dude has fairly high slay count. I assume you're an incel.


Yep, his dick sucking friend comes here to save him.


Intel.Imperitive said:


> But sure... Just post your pics already if you mog us all... Ur the only one coping.


Soon come brother.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 31, 2018)

BoneMAXXING said:


> Yep, his dick sucking friend comes here to save him.
> 
> Soon come brother.


I'm going to say he has a long face/weird lips in the photo he posted because those are actual flaws. His frame/height are otherwise good tho. This is a looksmaxxing site, not a place to brag about your dick size. It's best that we all remain objective here.


----------



## Calvin Cunanan (Dec 31, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> View attachment 9877
> 
> 
> 6'2, average frame and 16-17% bodyfat. NTMaxxed.
> ...


Well he's the worst race you can be on earth in femoids eye's (Indian), has a big nose, but otherwise his bone structure is good and he is tall, so I would say 4.5-5/10. He doesn't look beta or alpha, he's just an average dude, but with his height, I can't imagine him having that much of a hard time getting a girlfriend, as long as she isn't white, that's my take on it anyway. In thailand however he would be judged so harshly he would probably want to hang himself, believe me i've seen it.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 31, 2018)

@Intel.Imperitive @BoneMAXXING Punjabi gang.


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 31, 2018)

Looks like the average ethnic in my country.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 31, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> Looks like the average ethnic in my country.


I think there's a difference between looking normie and average. Looking average=looking subhuman because the average person is either deformed, obese, or both.


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 31, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Its really good, we both always smoke weed together, move to the school hoe together, go to parties together, jump out cars and beat up the OPPS together ect ect
> 
> The video is us going to beat up the OPPS
> 
> And hes a bit uglier than me so he can be my wingman and not steal the girl by accedent. Hes also funny and thugmaxxed.


People on PSL do road now I've seen it all


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 31, 2018)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> People on PSL do road now I've seen it all



Yhh, kinda started road first tbh.


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 31, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yhh, kinda started road first tbh.



This will forever be the best drill song


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 31, 2018)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> This will forever be the best drill song




67 - Lets Lurk is the classic tho ??

Idk I listen to Toronto Grime tbh. R u road?


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 31, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> 67 - Lets Lurk is the classic tho ??
> 
> Idk I listen to Toronto Grime tbh. R u road?


Na but I'm friends with people around it if you know what I mean and I listen to Travis Scott


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 3, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Its an enemy. BTW if you think anyone has looked at me before and said "Oh no, he has bug eyes hes harmess", ur crazy.
> 
> I get stopped by police, and stared at by local thugs everytime I go to the train station because I always look angry appearently. I blame hallow cheeks.
> 
> Hunter eyes is a meme in terms of intimidation tbh, just like wrists and skull size. Seen plenty off odd skull shape thugs.



ive been called angry in school a lot of times in school cause i was squinting my top brows too hard but its all about the lower eyelids


----------

